# Photo's of my mother's flowers fruit trees ferns in our backyard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hi. Everyone!!! I haven't been able to post any photo's for a while as my computer has been away being fixed.. But now that it is back ill be able to show you some random photo's i have been taking of Mum's flowers fruit and my veg garden tomorrow ill post photo's of our beach parrots in our yard i haven't put them in my photobucket yet so i hope you enjoy these photo's i am sharing with you all..My first time in growing Potato's my dad was a potato and sugar cane grower...I am happy that the potatos came up for the first time my dad showed me how to do it a while ago...*

My veg garden.


Potato plant first time coming up. My dad was a potato grower.










This is the way the flowers fall from the tree right side up.


















Rain drops on the leaves.


















Our tree fern.


Orange tree






















Grass Tree


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

The veges look lovely and healthy Lyn. Very well done.

The flowers are also so pretty. You have a very colourful yard. They look really great.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> The veges look lovely and healthy Lyn. Very well done.
> 
> The flowers are also so pretty. You have a very colourful yard. They look really great.


*Thank you Kate... Glad you liked the flowers and my veg garden.. Ill be posting more photo's of our beachs and Galahs etc..*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I love seeing the different plants from around the world.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those photos are awesome, Lyn! I especially like the ones of all the different flowers you have in your yard. 
Those flower petals on the floor kind of remind me of sunny-side-up-eggs!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love seeing the different plants from around the world.


Thank you. Glad you liked my flowers in our back yard...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Those photos are awesome, Lyn! I especially like the ones of all the different flowers you have in your yard.
> Those flower petals on the floor kind of remind me of sunny-side-up-eggs!


Thank you...glad you liked my photos. That is what mum calls the flowers sunny-side up -eggs....


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures Lyn. We have some of those cactus here also. The tree looks like it has sunny side up eggs growng on it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow Lynn, you have a yard I can only dream about!! I live in a second floor apartment and can only grow things in pots  I do have some tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers planted tho. I love the Christmas cacti all in full bloom!! Thank you!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wow, Lyn, you have a beautiful area full of wonderful things. Looks like paradise! Such a variety of things and so interesting. Love the cactus, flowers, garden and sunny side up eggs.
You did a really great job with your garden. Your Dad would be proud.*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lyn,
Your yard is just filled with beautiful plants and flowers; you and your Mom have done a wonderful job.Congrats on the potatoes; your dad must be looking down on you with such pride.Thanks for your wonderful photos!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Photos*

Hi Lyn, Great pics. they remind me of my garden in Florida in the 1980's. I love the cactus blooms and that orchid is to die for. Your Dad should be really proud of your garden. Do you eat your bananas. I have yet to get my bananas to bloom but our striped pineapple produced a lovely fruit. Several years ago. You have a wonderful yard to be proud of. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*The tree is called a Gordinia.. Common name fried egg tree..Funny but you all got the name right... That is the way the flowers fall to the ground.. The bees and the birds love it... Ill reply to everyone later today I have a bad cold at the moment nearly losing my voice from a virus...*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Ill have another photo to add here sometime tomorrow...*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are great Lyn! I am a plant lover myself and I know it is so creative to have your own garden! You really have done a great job there and the photos are awesome! well done!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> They are great Lyn! I am a plant lover myself and I know it is so creative to have your own garden! You really have done a great job there and the photos are awesome! well done!


*Thank you Despina glad you liked the photo's.... My veg garden is getting bigger every day i am really proud of my potato plants coming up for the first time. My mother loves flowers so do i..*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Gorgeous garden and photos Lyn. Your mum has obviously worked hard to get it looking so nice 

Good job on the potatoes! I've only ever grown potatoes once but they were the best potatoes I've ever tasted! Nothing beats home grown.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What wonderful pics...thanks for sharing Lyn...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aisliyna said:


> Gorgeous garden and photos Lyn. Your mum has obviously worked hard to get it looking so nice
> 
> *Thank you.. Yes we love our garden, A friend helped me dig up the veg garden so I could plant them.. Glad you liked the photos.*
> 
> Good job on the potatoes! I've only ever grown potatoes once but they were the best potatoes I've ever tasted! Nothing beats home grown.





jonah said:


> What wonderful pics...thanks for sharing Lyn...


*Glad that you liked the photos Randy..*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone..


----------

